# Favorite player on the Hornets?



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

Mine is either David Wesley or Jamal Mashburn.. I honestly think Wesley is a better player than Davis.

We just seemed to play better during the season when Wesley was in the game, rather than Davis.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Being from Kentucky, I have a hard time not cheering for


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

baron davis.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> baron davis.


He wanted to date my cousin, but she turned him down.

:laugh:


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Jamal Mashburn, Robert Traylor, and Jerome Moiso.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Jamal Magolire


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, is your cousin hot or is Baron not?


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

She told me she thought Baron was ugly. He had too big of lips.

:laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, he's not a looker like Sam Cassell, but still... Baron got this: :thand:


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> LOL, he's not a looker like Sam Cassell, but still... Baron got this: :thand:


:laugh: Sure did.

I told her she should've dated him just for some money at least.. i mean c'mon


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> I told her she should've dated him just for some money at least.. i mean c'mon


haha thats crazy, its funny how small the world really is sometimes.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> haha thats crazy, its funny how small the world really is sometimes.


Yeah that's so true..


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aloe</b>!
> She told me she thought Baron was ugly. He had too big of lips.
> 
> :laugh:


I bet it didn't hurt his feelings one bit.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I bet it didn't hurt his feelings one bit.


Never said it did.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Baron Davis. DW is a good player, but nowhere near the level of BD.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> Baron Davis. DW is a good player, but nowhere near the level of BD.


DW?


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> DW?


David Wesley.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Jamal Mashburn is not only my favorite Hornets player but my favorite NBA player as well.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tractor Traylor or Kirk Haston


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Hedo, that is the ugliest avatar I have ever seen... :sour:  :laugh:


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Tractor Traylor or Kirk Haston



:laugh: Your avatar is hideous.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tolbert is a funny dude


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Tolbert is a funny dude


I agree. He's a riot to watch and he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## BrianCoary (Jun 1, 2003)

David West


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

He's funny, but I'd rather not have to see his picture in your posts.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Jamal Mashburn!!!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

For all the Jamal Mashburn fans and Hornet fans, you should like my avatar.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

with all that money, B-Diddy is prolly [edit] some girl as we speak

I think this should have been in the Baron Davis thread.--The Baron


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

mine is BARON DAVIS without a doubt, anytime a 6-1 little guy can dunk like that, he will get lots of  from me he he he he he he he :jawdrop:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Mashburn and Moiso -- I have never been a Davis fan in the least.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Wesley, Mash and Moiso

On a side note is your cousin crazy Aloe? 

Giving up fame and fortune!


----------

